# Jay :)



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

My boyfriend holding Jay...That red shirt is filled with holes from where the boys got ahold of it >.<


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

aaawww what a sweet face!


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I didnt realized how many whiskers rats have O.O


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

he is so precious! I am so glad that everything worked out so well for him!


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Awwww, he almost looks like a dumbo in that pic!


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

He is a dumbo...lol


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh gosh, LMAO! I looked at your sig and thought he was a standard eared, and sometimes you can make standards look like dumbos, so... Oh gosh, now I feel silly.


----------



## Dimitrius (Mar 19, 2007)

Much love to Jay and his whiskery aura of cuteness.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

LOL, no worries, now that I look at my sig he DOES look standard eared. I think its the was the way I cut there little heads out of the picture. xD


----------



## Templeton_Jack (Apr 19, 2007)

He is soo cute!


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

I know I shouldn't think this but in your sig his eyes look so comical and almost made up XD I know, I know it's his eye problem and I SHOULD'NT think it's funny but I do >_>

But he is a cute blonde boy!


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

LMAO, its alright. I think its funny too!


----------



## lizzydeztic (Mar 15, 2007)

he's so cute!


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

he's just all:

C O o D
> . <


----------

